# Muscle Cakes



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Right, my mrs has been driving me craaaazaayyyy with her cake collecting magazine. Its like christmas each fortnight when they get released. Anyone elses mrs who gets these feels my pain. So she makes all these nice cakes and I mean real nice cakes but I'm dieting so I dont want all the sugars and fat n stuff. So is there any way of making these cakes but filled with protien and all the good stuff us body builders should be intaking. It'll keep her busy and I might actually take more interest if their "muscle cakes" lol.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

yeah, replace all the flour with whey protein.

lemme know how it comes out.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Seriously? lol. Would be good thou if you could make "healthy cakes"


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

You can mate. Google


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Wings said:


> Seriously? lol. Would be good thou if you could make "healthy cakes"


I bought one of those boxed cake mixes a while back and replaced some of the ingredients with a load of whey protein powder.

It was fooking awful, it rose up through the grill above and was as hard as a rock!

:-0


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

ALR said:


> yeah, replace all the flour with whey protein.
> 
> lemme know how it comes out.


you will have rubber cakes if you do that whey doesn't cook well


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> you will have rubber cakes if you do that whey doesn't cook well


I assumed everyone would realise I was joking.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

I did haha. Only just seen people replied. Yh I'm gonna google it cheers


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

just get her to make flapjacks, takes about ten minutes for 6 with around 40g of protien per bar.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

I got a Jay Cutler recipe that I used this morning for pancakes. I know it's not cake but hay!

1 cup of egg whites

1 cup of cottage cheese

1 cup of ground oats

Add protein powder as/if required and cut measurements pending on requirements but KEEP equal measures of the 3 above

Add (if you like) vanilla essence

Place in blender and blast until batter mix forms

Place batter in to medium heat frying pan (use light spay oil) for 60-90 seconds each side

Carb up days I add in raisins & Cinnamon with mine and sprinkle brown sugar or syrup when served

Yummy for my tummy!


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> just get her to make flapjacks, takes about ten minutes for 6 with around 40g of protien per bar.


Im liking the sound of that mate. Is that just standard Flapjacks? I aint gotta add any thing to it to make it high protien like own ingredients or something?


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

The Big Dog said:


> I got a Jay Cutler recipe that I used this morning for pancakes. I know it's not cake but hay!
> 
> 1 cup of egg whites
> 
> ...


Im on that for sure lol. Gonna send her off to the kitchen hehe. Nice one


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

It's a great little nice breakfast with some fruit or yogurt etc.

I'm cutting now and planning on making my diets more varied and enjoyable (when back on building) rather than the normal oats and protein shakes etc.

Enjoy and let us know what you thought.

Also go on to Youtube and do a search for ideas. Good videos on there also.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

The Big Dog said:


> It's a great little nice breakfast with some fruit or yogurt etc.
> 
> I'm cutting now and planning on making my diets more varied and enjoyable (when back on building) rather than the normal oats and protein shakes etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Im doing it as we speak and then gonna go Tescos n get some ingredients  Im bang on the eggs, think I need to get some oats into my diet as well


----------

